# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Welding

## Airicist

Web welding - Robot welding of micro panels for shipbuilding 

Published on Jun 13, 2013




> More info and factsheet: http://www.kranendonk.com/en/web-welding
> 
> Shipyards can increase their efficiency in micro panel welding with KRANENDONK's Web welding line. With advanced software, the programming of the robots is fully automated. The robotic panel welding line delivers excellent quality welds on straight and very complex ship panels. One operator takes care of a continuous production flow, supported by the powerful RinasWeld software for offline programming.

----------


## Airicist

Welding robot
March 26, 2014

----------

